# 4 door 2008 jeep wrangler plow help



## zoeconner

Im looking for pics where to mount a Meyers plow. I cant find out how to install it. Im able to make brackets but don't want to install it wrong. I just plan on doing my house. Any pics would be helpful. 
Thanks
Steve


----------



## zoeconner

anything would help


----------



## theplowmeister

I dont have any picks or even a post 2000 jeep, If you go to the websites of plow manufacturers and look at owner manuals you will find mounting diagrams. You should be able to see how they mount.


----------



## zoeconner

I did that. They don't have a 2008 jeep wrangler.


----------



## festerw

zoeconner;991581 said:


> I did that. They don't have a 2008 jeep wrangler.


Sure they do, 07+ Jeep JK mount. IMO since the mount is still available just go buy one.


----------



## Mems

What type of Meyer plow do you have? That would be the first step to know as some of thier plows, mine included, dont have mounts to adapt. Check/post your model number of plow including serial number and any markings that are on the outsides so we know what your dealing with. 

EDIT: I just did some leg work for you, and found that they only real mounts that they have for the jeeps are the Meyer DP 6' and DP 6'8.
The mount needed is a part number 18119 under the EZ classic mounting. Need to see if your plow will mount to that.

If not, sell the plow and find one that fits or have a custom welding shop make one.


----------



## zoeconner

Heres some pics of the old plow. I want to convert it to fit my jeep. I can fab the brackets myself. I just wanted to know where exactly to mount it. Its going to be some work. Is it worth it? I realy wanted to make a quick disconect but I need some pictures to go off of.


----------



## zoeconner




----------



## zoeconner

I would like to turn it into this. Do you think it would work?


----------



## Mems

Ahh with a little fabbing it can. I have the same exact mount and plow setup. Mine came off of a CJ that had a custom mount for a CJ. I told the fab guy to make a mount similar to the one that you show in the bottom picture/drawing but he didnt do what i asked. Instead he modified the CJ mount to my TJ. Looks rigged for sure but it works. I had plans that i had given him that were sweet but i gotta get to work. I'll post pics of what they looked like to give you an idea of what i wanted it to look like. Give me a few hours.


----------



## zoeconner

I think Im going with this mount. Any suggestions shoot them my way. Where do you measure so I get the right height for the bracket?


----------



## zoeconner

Also what thickness plate should I use. Would 3/16" be enough?


----------



## darryl g

I don't want to be a jerk, but can't you find anything better to hang on your Jeep? That plow looks like a piece of crap. Is it really worth the trouble?


----------



## zoeconner

True But its free. I like redo stuff like this. I plan on stripping every thing and powder coating it. I just want to be careful so I don't ruin my jeep Most people would throw this in the scrap yard.


----------



## theplowmeister

trying to mount the plow on the jeep with that mounting style is going to be PITA. you have to be aliened up EXACTLY to get the mount into the receiver.

is it worth it? I wouldn't do it. will you, I dont know. If you think you can fab it, then you must have an idea how long it will take to fab.


----------



## festerw

That is the EZ mount style, I posted the link to the mount earlier. I think once you price everything out though you'll find out the amount you spend you could find a good newer used plow.

Short list of things you may need would be
Truck mount
Tube mount
hardware
Light harness/possible new lights
Possible short style a-frame for the plow.



zoeconner;992490 said:


> I think Im going with this mount. Any suggestions shoot them my way. Where do you measure so I get the right height for the bracket?


----------

